# Reviews of Dr. Ellen's "Light Your Fire" (His Fire / Her Fire) Programs



## Chris H.

This thread is for reviews of Dr. Ellen Kreidman's Light Your Fire Programs. While I've had the opportunity to review both of these programs, this thread is posted in hopes that others will write their experience as well.
http://www.LightYourFire.com 
Ellen sent me both programs, and I've had a chance to listen to them and read the workbooks. Dr. Ellen has two separate programs - one designed specifically for women and one designed specifically for men, hence the "Light His Fire" / "Light Her Fire" names. This is different from many of the other self-help relationship programs available that provide one product designed to help both men and women. 

Is this better or worse? I think better, but it could probably be dependent on how much you and your partner fall into the stereotypical male / female roles. For most couples, this will be great. It helps communication by understanding how you and your partner think, and gives down-to-earth advice about ways to handle different situations.

Each LightYourFire program comes with 12 CD's and a workbook. Like all marriage help, it will only work if you "work it" (follow the suggestions they give). I'm confident after listening though, that this program has great promise.

Dr. Ellen also suggests to watch her free 22 minute video (click here), or listen to the audio version (click here), if you're interested in the product.


----------



## Russell

I have to say, this program helped save my marriage. Definately worth the small investment if you are serious about helping your own marriage.

The ultimate factor in saving your marriage though, is you.


----------



## Amplexor

Russell	

Long time, no post. Glad to hear things are better. Give us an update.


----------

